# 16 Inch Space Saver Spare Wheel



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

My new Burstner Elegance, will not come with a spare wheel. It will have the can of spray in stuff and a small compressor.

I remember the concern that was always at the back of my mind when I had a Kon Tiki which, at the time came without a spare tyre.

Looking through e-bay I have come across a number of space saver wheels that have come from cars. They are the same size as whats on the Burstner.

I was thinking how good an idea this would be for the van as it would slide into the double floor for safe keeping and take up less space.

My concern would be around the weight of the van compared to a car.

Anyone out there looked into this option??

Any advice welcomed?

Stewart


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Stewart , i think your concerns are correct the weight might be too much for a car space saver wheel (for which it is designed for) surely you should be able to find a spare wheel with camper tyre on by trawling the 'net.

steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoexpressnews/230895/are_spacesavers_safe.html


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

stevian said:


> Hi Stewart , i think your concerns are correct the weight might be too much for a car space saver wheel (for which it is designed for) surely you should be able to find a spare wheel with camper tyre on by trawling the 'net.
> 
> steve


Thanks for your reply, it was around the space saving one of these tyres would give me than availablity. I thought it would have been good to help me limp to a near-by tyre fitter if required.

As we have both said I think weight will be the issue

Stewart


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This is a no win situation; doing without a 'proper' spare wheel.
If you use a space saving tyre, it can be abused; someone somewhere will use it as a tyre until some future time. Money, distance and availability of replacement may come into the equation.
The spray and compressor type will not be much use if you have an actual blow-out.
Finally, once when I had a burst tyre just north of Paris, equipped with spare, jack and tools I discovered that on an uneven terrain it was impossible to lift the van high enough to clear the bodywork and allow the wheel to come off. When the breakdown truck arrived, they had the same problem and amazingly put my jack on top of theirs to do the job.
There was a hole in my tyre so spray would not work.
Could not get the wheel off so space saver and spare were no good.
Answer is to have good breakdown cover.
Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*space savers*

I was on the M62 yesterday in pouring rain. I young woman passed me doing around 80mph, space saver wheel on the back and using her mobile. Saving grace was she had her DRL's on!.

Anyway, not a chance a car space saver will fit or carry the weight.

You will have

5 or 6 studs
Different PCD's
Vastly different offset.
Reuire at least 104/102 LI

Buy a NEW one with a NEW tyre off eBay. Pay no more than £90-£100.

Otherwise, check your dealer for a new wheel price and get a new tyre put on.

TM


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. Looks like the space saver idea is a no go. I think I will buy a new wheel and tyre and find space in the garage for it.

Had to laugh at the logic of my other half...why do we need to carry a spare, we have six tyres, if one at the front bursts can't we take one off the back and just have one on the back to get us to a garage??

If only life was that simple :lol: :lol: 

Stewart


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Stewart

Try your nearest supplier. I bought my secondhand steel wheel with a virtually brand new tyre fitted for just less than £100.

Some suppliers may have an excess of steel wheels as owners may have exchanged them for alloys. That's how I got mine.

If your van has alloys fitted right now then don't forget to buy steel bolts just for the spare.

I struggled to find a secure anchoring position. I ended up strapping the wheel to one of the rear anchor points in the garage. Use a ratchet strap, with some protective carpetting, and it will be secure.

The 33 kg wheel adds 47kg to my rear axle and lifts the load on the front by 14 kgs.


----------

